# K26 Conversion



## klettn (Apr 22, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone has or knows where I can get the parts (water lines, relay, after run pump, etc.) to convert my oil cooled turbo to the water cooled turbo. I have the turbo with water line connections, but I need the thermostat housing, lines, etc. to finish the conversion. Any help would be much appreciated.
Thanks
Nate


----------



## GTQ (Feb 25, 2005)

I have some if not all of the stuff. Most importantly - you need the filter block with line connections. I have some of these. It also has fittings for the oil cooler - you can bypass for now and install one later if desired.
Ben


----------



## klettn (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (GTQ)*

Ben-
Thanks for the reply. Can you take a look to see if you have all of the items necessary and let me know what you'd like for everything? I'm currently sitting with the turbo out of the car and I have a K26 with the water lines/fittings installed so the main hang-up are the parts. Thanks for the help and let me know if we can talk off line.
Thanks
Nate


----------



## GTQ (Feb 25, 2005)

*Turbo Install Parts*

Nate - reply directly to [email protected] These forums are njot conducive to direct communication. I need to know specifically what you have already.


----------

